# the neighbours acrossed from mes cat got pts last friday



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

pip the cat has alway live acrossed from my house and he was a really sweet cat with guts i sow him try to fight a dog and he used to get on with my cats i will miss seeing him in the neighood so though i would put him on rainbow bridge. pest in peace pip


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear this  RIP Pip xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh puss 

RIP little one, lots of purring at the bridge

Em
xx


----------

